# 1995 Honda accord Engine on 89 Civic Hatch



## Zakaria103 (Aug 22, 2007)

will a 1995 engine fit on a 89 civic hatch i been doing little of reasearch and didn't find anything helpfull.. i have both cars and i really want to start on it i know i need custom motor mounts etc..... anyone has any helpfull tips ..


----------



## Screwed (Aug 7, 2007)

I think you will need to swap out the engine wireing harness and ECU. Also is the 89 Carburated and is the 95 F.Inject. ? The fuel pump might be an issue if so.
Here are some links that might help good luck:

http://www.clubcivic.com/

http://hondaswap.com/

http://www.honda-tech.com/zeromain

http://www.hstuners.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=10

http://www.superhonda.com/forum/

http://www.batauto.com/cgi-bin/Forum/db_TalkToMeV2.cgi


----------



## Zakaria103 (Aug 22, 2007)

thank you for the links. what i'm worried about the most is if the engine is going to fit i don't care if i have to hammer the firewall back a little i did a little measuring and i think it is. do u know anything about that ? if it will fit in the engine compartment ? thx a lot:grin:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hi.


Theres a guy on a local 'Cruising' Website called www.edinburghcruise.co.uk

PM the user Gerry - He has his own place and works on Hondas for a living, He should be able to tell you everything you need to know.

:wave:


----------

